# .  >   !
.
 .
 ,  .  ,  -   .
  -       .   .  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> .


  ?   ...



> .
>  ,  . ...


    - -    ..- !



> -       .   .


   ,          93-    94-...      ? :Wow: 
  , , ...  . :Wink:

----------

> ,          93-    94-...      ?
>   , , ...  .


,    .      .
,    .    ,   .        ,  ,   .            .
       .
    .   ,     ,   .

----------


## YUM

> ,    .      .
> ,    .    ,   .        ,  ,   .            .
>        .
>     .   ,     ,   .


    .    .-.

----------


## Nattaha

,        ... -   ...     - ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ,        ... -   ...     - ...


*Nattaha* ,     .* *   !

----------


## YUM

> *Nattaha* ,     .* *   !


 !  ""    ,  "" "" ()    : -!         .    .  !   " " !      ( -)     .   .      , ..    .  ...     :Wow:

----------


## .

!  2009! -!
     ,   !

----------

> !  2009! -!


  .

----------


## E_As

2011? :Smilie:

----------

- !

----------


## E_As

, , , - ? :Lol:

----------

...

----------


## mobynik

1/4 : .-; -  -; - 04

----------

1/2  - ;  - 
:  - **

----------


## E_As

> ...


 ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## E_As

> 1/2  - ;  - 
> :  - **


1/2  - 
 -

----------


## E_As

> 1/4 : .-; -  -; - 04


       ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mobynik

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

...     ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ...     ...


   .      ,   , ,       .    -  , .  ?  .
    "   ".    .
 , , . , - ....   .... 
  ... ,  ,      ?  :Smilie: )))

----------

() .

----------


## E_As

> ...     ...


 , ! :Loved in:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> () .


 .... 
  ?
    ,    ,    ...

----------

!

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !


       .         :Smilie: ))





> 





> ...



       !!!!

----------


## E_As

:Wink: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## E_As

? :Wow:

----------


## E_As

?? :Smilie:

----------


## E_As

,

----------


## YUM

> ,


  !
 ,     .
   ,   . 
 :Wow: 
, .
75% ,...  500 ,  1/3 " ",  -  , ...
. 
      ?
 ,  .  -      , .
- .    ,  ...
   . :Wink:

----------


## E_As

> !
>  ,     .
>    ,   . 
> 
> , .
> 75% ,...  500 ,  1/3 " ",  -  , ...
> . 
>       ?
>  ,  .  -      , .
> ...


 -..  :Frown:      ,   29  %   :Big Grin:  ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## E_As



----------

...     -...

----------


## E_As

> ...     -...


! :Smilie: 
       ,

----------


## YUM

. 40         .
   : ""  ,     . 
  - ""

  .  -  !
!!!

    !!!   ,      "" .

 "/"   .? 
 :Frown:

----------


## Lazy Sea

YUM
        ?      ? -    .
  -.     ...
    ...
              .

----------


## YUM

> YUM
>         ?      ? -    .
>   -.     ...
>     ...
>               .


 , . ...
"-    " :Wink:  -.

----------


## E_As

28 , ?)

----------


## NastenkaShohina

.     .  :Frown:

----------


## omigO

! (  :Frown:

----------


## Ibrakadabra

?    , . , . .   5   .    , .         .     ,    .    ,  ! =)

----------


## Lazy Sea

. 
   . -,      ,  :Frown:  -,      (    ).             :Smilie:  
   ,   ()      .
       .    -     4 ,    :Smilie:  - !!!!

----------


## YUM

> ...
> 11.05.2011
>               .


 ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Lazy Sea

- "" 
 ""  - "" 
 ""  - "" 
 ""  - "" 

  : 2728  2012
  : 34  2012



 "" /""  -  /"" 
 "" /""  - "" /""


 :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

.
,  - !  ,       ,  !   ,          . 
   ,    -       !   ,     . ""   ! 
   ! ...  !  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Lazy Sea

.     ?    ,   .      .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    ,       .
        .   :Smilie: 

  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

YUM
 :Smilie: 

 -     :Smilie: 
   ,  ...

----------


## YUM

> ,    ,       .
>         .  
> 
>   .


 .        . 
 " "...    , ,     :     ...("")
      ,  ,  -!  ! 

       .



> -


  . ! 
   .. :Big Grin:

----------

!

----------


## Lazy Sea

..   ....

----------

- 

 :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> -


    ? ( :Wink: )

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ? ()


       ...    ...

----------

...      ...    ...

       ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ...      ...    ...
> 
>        ,  ,


    !
   "", .  ,    ? 
 -?          . 
   ,   .,     ,  ""      .   ""      ,     ...
 , ,   .  -  ...
-!  ""     "" ,      .
""          "".   ,    - ,  ... , ...
 .   ,  ...      .     . .  . ...

----------

... ... ()

----------

:
http://www.chelseafc.com/

----------


## Lazy Sea

-      :Frown:  
 ...       ,     . ,        ,  .

----------

...          -          ...

   ... ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

-      "" , , . , ,   :Smilie:  ,    "": 
http://www.sovsport.ru/gazeta/article-item/527937 
         ,     :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

/ ...5 : 0
  ?  :EEK!: 
    ?   ..  ?  :Wink:

----------

...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ...


-  ,         ?  :Frown:

----------

> 


 ...

----------

-  ...

----------


## YUM

> -  ...


  :yes: 
 ,    -    ,   ...
     ...        . 
"˸"      ,    , .
 " " -   :    ,  -   :Big Grin: 
----
  "",  , ! 
 ,      ...   :Wow: 
- "" ! 
     . ,   , ,      .
    ,  " " - !          "  " .     ,  , .   ?  - ,     . 
      -    90%. -...    -   .
   ,   !  ""        20 !  ,       ,  - . 13-    2:0.
  .   .    !         "".     ,               .  ...    ... - ! 
  -  !    ,  ?   , !        .
   .    5   ? , ,    - .  -3!
 ,     .      ,    -    .  ,      - "".
 ,  ...
  - ,  .   ,   !   ,    -,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lazy Sea

YUM
  -  ,  ,   ,         .      ... ,   .     ,  " "
   .. , ,  .    ,          ,    .  .  ,    ,      ,     -  ,      :Smilie: ))
      ...   ,  ,    .     ,       . 
      - .   -    ,  -   -  ...

----------


## YUM

> YUM
>   -  ,  ,   ,         .      ... ,   .     ,  " @


   " "! 
"",   ,  " "....
! 
   ""  !  
,  -   !!!!  

... ""      ...
  -nj!   ........
       ..-!
     . 
, !  ,      ! 
  ,    ""    "- "   .
...  ""  + ""  
===
, ..  ? 
  -  !

----------


## YUM

.
  -  . :Frown:

----------


## YUM

-  .
 ""   " "

----------

,   ,       ...      ...

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,       ...      ...


    ,   -?     ,  ""  "  "  ? 
   - !      ?




> :  ﻿     .     ,         .
> 
>   ,    fair play,     .

----------

,      ...         :Smilie: 

       ... "" -  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,      ...


-         :Wink:  ""     :Big Grin: 
, , ,      ,      :Big Grin: 
      ,     -       .
   , ,      :Wow:

----------

